# What could the Raps do to get Nelson?



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm a big Raptors fan and a huge Jameer Nelson fan. I was wondering what the Raptors could give you guys to get Jameer Nelson.
The only players I wouldn't want to trade for him are Bosh, Villanueva or Graham. We've got the Denver pick this year which is looking about 13th right now as well.
What kind of deal would you want for the guy? I definitely think he is starter material but he's stuck behind Francis who seems to insist on being a point guard, even though his game clearly is SG.
Any feedback would be great because I'm not sure what kind of value he has to the Magic fans.

Thanks


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He's quickly developing into one of the best players from his draft, he just gets no hype. He plays better than Dwight on many occasions. I wouldn't want anything the Raps could offer, personally.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

No interest in the Denver pick? 
How about Denver pick+ Sow+2007 2nd rounder?


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i don't have the greatest sense of ORL's value of Jameer since i live in PA, but from what i gather....the fans like jameer, but i don't think management sees him as a starting PG. Jameer wants to be a starter in this league and plays with a huge chip on his shoulder. I think jameer can be had for not too great a price.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> No interest in the Denver pick?


If it's going to be about 13th, why trade a player we already know is good and improving for a late lottery pick in a weak draft? 2nd rounders are worthless. Jameer himself was predicted by most to be a top 10 pick in '04, and now he's playing like it. He only fell to 20th because the other teams were stupid.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Jameer is getting more and more better than anyone would have thought he'd be. I would never trade him, we'd never get an equal value for him.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Jameer is getting more and more better than anyone would have thought he'd be. I would never trade him, we'd never get an equal value for him.


Exactly right. Everyone sleeps on Jameer, they would never offer anything worth his value in a trade.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm sure they would give him to you for bosh, lol.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> i don't have the greatest sense of ORL's value of Jameer since i live in PA, but from what i gather....the fans like jameer, but i don't think management sees him as a starting PG. Jameer wants to be a starter in this league and plays with a huge chip on his shoulder. I think jameer can be had for not too great a price.


sorry to go off topic...but where u from in pa? clearfield county here...like in central pa


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

ne pa, and i went to saint joseph's


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

hmmmm yeah bosh for jameer... .. yeah....

at the rate the raptors are drafting, that wouldn't be nearly impossible. villanueva deserves to start soon.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Erm... Howard deserves to start more. Unless Bosh has somehow learned to play small forward...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> i'm sure they would give him to you for bosh, lol.



Bosh for Jameer straight up ... hmm, I think I would do that.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

don't think i would trade mo pete for jameer nelson to be perfectly honest. 

he's a nice spark as a back up pg, and he's playing great ball...but his improved play hasn't exactly led to success for the magic. 

he is a scorer and there isn't room for 6' starting pgs who look for their shot first and have less than a 2/1 assist to turnover ratio.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

crimedog said:


> don't think i would trade mo pete for jameer nelson to be perfectly honest.
> 
> he's a nice spark as a back up pg, and he's playing great ball...but his improved play hasn't exactly led to success for the magic.
> 
> he is a scorer and there isn't room for 6' starting pgs who look for their shot first and have less than a 2/1 assist to turnover ratio.



But there is tons of room for mediocre wing players who really do nothing very special ...

Your sentiment is returned. I wouldn't want Mo Pete either.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

then i guess we'll just hang on to our players then.


----------

